# I owe!



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Just kill me now. I owe $200. Did the mileage deduction, deducted the uber fees and all that good stuff. Plus the cost to file with Turbo Tax/HR Block. Uber was my only income so there's nothing else that would throw my taxes off. I'm so sad.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

on what total gross from Uber?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Just kill me now. I owe $200. Did the mileage deduction, deducted the uber fees and all that good stuff. Plus the cost to file with Turbo Tax/HR Block. Uber was my only income so there's nothing else that would throw my taxes off. I'm so sad.


cell phone, water bottles, interest % on car loan if you have one


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

You include your dead miles in the mileage deduction?

It should not be difficult to find another 400 miles.

Edit:
Oops - sorry it does not work quite like that, but did you include your dead miles?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Just kill me now. I owe $200. Did the mileage deduction, deducted the uber fees and all that good stuff. Plus the cost to file with Turbo Tax/HR Block. Uber was my only income so there's nothing else that would throw my taxes off. I'm so sad.


If you purchased a cell phone last year you may be able to deduct the business % of the cost (section 179 deduction)


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

$71 interest on car loan. Definitely included dead miles, to pickups and whatnot. Gross was $27K but actual after fees etc is $19K. Cell included too. And F the water, lol.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

paying $200 on that cash flow seems more than fair. How else can the govt keep giving money to Iran?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> paying $200 on that cash flow seems more than fair. How else can the govt keep giving money to Iran?


I'll suck it up and pay it. Already got a credit for lying about having healthcare so...


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> $71 interest on car loan. Definitely included dead miles, to pickups and whatnot. Gross was $27K but actual after fees etc is $19K. Cell included too. And F the water, lol.


If you used your car 80% business you can deduct $57 of the interest. Did you account for all your tolls?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't get me started on health care....


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you used your car 80% business you can deduct $57 of the interest. Did you account for all your tolls?


No tolls in my city! I added the interest too. Unless I lie about the miles, i don't see any more deductions to take. This forum is so helpful. I did soooo much reading before I attempted to do my taxes.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Don't get me started on health care....


Well, thanks to my crappy AGI, I signed up on 1/31 and basically have no monthly premium to pay. Thanks, Uber!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> paying $200 on that cash flow seems more than fair. How else can the govt keep giving money to Iran?


Jam Val just might be the most efficient TNC driver on this board! A rare *PROFIT*!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Well, thanks to my crappy AGI, I signed up on 1/31 and basically have no monthly premium to pay. Thanks, Uber!


Yep that's part of the Uber benefit package!


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

Lying about health care...hmm. I guess they have no way to check. Here is the fine if they catch you:

"You may have heard that the penalty for not having health insurance is only $95 for the year, but that's only for certain people. Here's the full formula. For the 2014 tax year, you'll pay the greater of these two numbers: A. 1 percent of your household income above $10,000, up to a maximum of $2,448 per person; or B. $95 per adult and $47.50 per child, up to a family maximum of $285.

In 2015 the penalty gets bigger. It's going to be 2 percent of your household income or $325 per adult and $162.50 per child up to a family maximum of $975."
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/11/penalty-for-not-having-health-insurance/index.htm


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh wait, they do have a system to catch you now:
"when you file your income tax, if your social security number doesn't pop up as one reported by an Insurance Carriers as having a Qualified Health Plan, you will be receiving an inquiry from the IRS. "
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/did-you-lie-having-health-insurance-your-tax-form-ken


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

JDavis said:


> Oh wait, they do have a system to catch you now:
> "when you file your income tax, if your social security number doesn't pop up as one reported by an Insurance Carriers as having a Qualified Health Plan, you will be receiving an inquiry from the IRS. "
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/did-you-lie-having-health-insurance-your-tax-form-ken


Thanks for this! Hopefully by the time they catch me, I'll have a better job and be able to afford the fine.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Thanks for this! Hopefully by the time they catch me, I'll have a better job and be able to afford the fine.


Is better to declare it and file - even if you don't pay - the penalty will be less than if they come back to you with the error.

You have until April 15 - is about 10 weeks - is not much each week, maybe $30.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Is better to declare it and file - even if you don't pay - the penalty will be less than if they come back to you with the error.
> 
> You have until April 15 - is about 10 weeks - is not much each week, maybe $30.


 Absolutely correct! Failure to file 5%, Failure to Pay 1/2 of 1% (.05) Always better to file even if you can't pay!


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Absolutely correct! Failure to file 5%, Failure to Pay 1/2 of 1% (.05) Always better to file even if you can't pay!


Ok! I'll be honest. Boo hiss! Lol thanks guys!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam,
A possible bit of a silver lining is that a portion (or even all ) of the $200 you are paying is FICA on your self employment earnings, which get credited to your account. Someday, if Social Security survives  you may get the benefit of those taxes. Next year don't forget to deduct the cost of your TT for this year, probably split between Schedule C and miscellaneous on Schedule A. You might want to set up quarterly payments to make it a little easier, although IIRC it isn't required based on your tax liability this year.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you purchased a cell phone last year you may be able to deduct the business % of the cost (section 179 deduction)


Owning a windows phone I did purchase an iPad mini with cell for uber use. I do use it personally also, what can I fairly deduct? I may or may not continue uber so don't want to do depreciation if I have to pay it back later. Thoughts?

It was $600+ purchase. This may help as I'm paying taxes right now and can lower my burden a bit. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Jam Val just might be the most efficient TNC driver on this board! A rare *PROFIT*!


That's why s/he can afford & tip his/her masseuse! Btw, can massage cost be deducted as business expense? I may have used one at the mall last year. 

(Edited the gender above)


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> That's why he can afford & tip his masseuse! Btw, can massage cost be deducted as business expense? I may have used one at the mall last year.


I say it's a medical expense cause I reallyyyyy needed it (she said I was inflamed). But don't listen to me, I'm not a professional. Also, I'm a girl (but who really cares on the internets). OH and the $10 tip came back to me 3 days later. $10 tip on a $13 fare. Weeeee!


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> Owning a windows phone I did purchase an iPad mini with cell for uber use. I do use it personally also, what can I fairly deduct? I may or may not continue uber so don't want to do depreciation if I have to pay it back later. Thoughts?
> 
> It was $600+ purchase. This may help as I'm paying taxes right now and can lower my burden a bit. Thanks.


From what I read, yes. You do whatever percent you use it for business (80/20, 90/10 etc)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Skinny1 said:


> Owning a windows phone I did purchase an iPad mini with cell for uber use. I do use it personally also, what can I fairly deduct? I may or may not continue uber so don't want to do depreciation if I have to pay it back later. Thoughts?
> 
> It was $600+ purchase. This may help as I'm paying taxes right now and can lower my burden a bit. Thanks.


You could deduct business % of this. If you use it 50% business its a $300 deduction. A section 179 deduction is kinda like advanced deprecation so you would have to "re-capture" the $300 if you sell the ipad.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

afrojoe824 Did they file net or gross? lol


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Can you deduct all of these things like cell phones when you're already deducting $.57/mile (or whatever the current gov't rate is)?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

R


UberTaxPro said:


> You could deduct business % of this. If you use it 50% business its a $300 deduction. A section 179 deduction is kinda like advanced deprecation so you would have to "re-capture" the $300 if you sell the ipad.


Thanks may just do 50% and call it good.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Can you deduct all of these things like cell phones when you're already deducting $.57/mile (or whatever the current gov't rate is)?


Yes. Cell phones, dry cleaning and other non-auto related stuff that's needed to get your job done.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

melxjr said:


> afrojoe824 Did they file net or gross? lol


they filed gross


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber is a great way to have no income.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Uber is a great way to have no income.


Well, the income in part came from your equity in your car, so having to pay tax on that would be kind of mean.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Am I missing something here, shouldn't the op qualify for free obamacare with his AGI?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Am I missing something here, shouldn't the op qualify for free obamacare with his AGI?


I do! Zero premium and a $450 deductible. The one time Uber pays off.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep, Uber Benefit Package!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

$200 owed - does this include the estimated payments you made... or is your annual tax obligation $200. If so, You got the benefit of a higher cash flow than the return shows, without paying hardly any tax. Someone at McDonalds making the same amount would have to pay more in taxes.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> $200 owed - does this include the estimated payments you made... or is your annual tax obligation $200. If so, You got the benefit of a higher cash flow than the return shows, without paying hardly any tax. Someone at McDonalds making the same amount would have to pay more in taxes.


You are correct! And it was my annual. No quarterly payments were made by me.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Lo and behold, my profit for 2015 came out to be $200 as well.

Here is the breakdown:
Income: $2093.38 ($20 tips//$5 referral fee)
Miles Driven: 2298 (personal miles was 682 which I didn't add)
Total Expenses: $1893.38 ($1321.35 mileage// $ 94.03 charger// $20 mints// $250 phone// $90 phone bill// $20 water bottles// $62 synthetic oil change// $36 car wash etc)

TOTAL PROFIT: $200

If I use $0.25/mile mileage rate, then my PROFIT is $1287.39

Not bad for little more than a month's driving. LOL


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Lo and behold, my profit for 2015 came out to be $200 as well.
> 
> Here is the breakdown:
> Income: $2093.38 ($20 tips//$5 referral fee)
> ...


If you started a month earlier you'd be at -$1,000 by now! LOL 
You might want to take the oil change and car wash out. There're not allowed in addition to standard mileage deduction.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

There is a form that your provider sends you that lays out the whole year and when you where covered. 1095-B


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Flat tax would cure this issue...


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Think I can food stamps now?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you started a month earlier you'd be at -$1,000 by now! LOL
> You might want to take the oil change and car wash out. There're not allowed in addition to standard mileage deduction.


And what about his $90 cell phone bill. He'd be paying for a cell phone with or without uber..he didn't specially buy a phone plan just for uber, so he can't write off the entire thing. 
Even if his "normal monthly cell" bill was $180 and he used his phone 50% ($90) of the time for "uber" work....I don't see being able to write off $90/month since someone could certainly get a better plan than this. So is there a $cap for this?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

14gIV said:


> And what about his $90 cell phone bill. He'd be paying for a cell phone with or without uber..he didn't specially buy a phone plan just for uber, so he can't write off the entire thing.
> Even if his "normal monthly cell" bill was $180 and he used his phone 50% ($90) of the time for "uber" work....I don't see being able to write off $90/month since someone could certainly get a better plan than this. So is there a $cap for this?


Expenses have to be "necessary and ordinary", no $cap. Yes, business % of cell phone needs to be used.


----------

